# zombie movies



## kimmy (Jan 19, 2009)

sooo, my dvd collection is comprised mainly of horror flicks, but i've seen them all about seventy six times each. i need new movies, but i have all the ones i've ever really, really liked. i want more zombie movies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 any suggestions? or, any horror film suggestions for that matter?


----------



## Willa (Jan 19, 2009)

They are not technically zombies, but they are demons...
In the movies Demons 1 to 3
I looooooooovee these movies, seen them about 20 times since my teenages

I really liked 28 weeks later also


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 19, 2009)

Get some classic Romero in your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His latest stuff is lame. Diary of the Dead, Land of the Dead.. don't waste your time with those unless you like torturing yourself.

Night of the Living Dead - 1968 version
Dawn of the Dead - 1978 + 2004 versions.
Dagon
The Hills Have Eyes - 2006
28 Days Later
Fright Night - not really that scary but a great movie
The Descent


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 19, 2009)

my fave horror movie is the evil dead, dunno if you've seen it before its from the 70s i believe. I burned all 3 of them into dvds, and watched them all in one day lol. The first one is my favorite


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Anything Romero. 
28 Days Later
28 Weeks Later
30 Days of Night (Vampire movie, but same creepiness)
The Mist
The People Under the Stairs
Se7en
The Howling
Zombie (English language version of Zombi 2)

I've seen every one of these.  They're all awesome movies.


----------



## .Ice (Jan 19, 2009)

30 Days of Night (not a zombie flick but worth the watch)
Dawn of the Dead.. 2004 version is awesome.
Silent Hill
Pet Sematary
Quarantine

that's all I can think of right now


----------



## Willa (Jan 20, 2009)

The movie [REC] freaked the hell out of me!!!


----------



## trip75 (Jan 20, 2009)

Shaun of the Dead
The Resident Evil trilogy
Doom (not really zombies but it's still good)
I also agree with 28 Days later and 28 Weeks later.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 20, 2009)

Not a zombie movie, but Psycho, the original one though. It's more creepy and disturbing than anything else, but so good.


----------



## yodagirl (Jan 20, 2009)

Your DVD collection sounds exactly like mine lol....If it doesn't have blood and gore involved, then I'm probably not watching it


----------



## bis (Jan 21, 2009)

In additional to what people said: The Cottage. Never laughed so much in a horror movie.
And did anyone see Dead Set? Zombies find the Big Brother container.
Generally I am not even into those movies. After watching The Cottage I had to look at Sonic Chic swatches for hours


----------



## DOLLface (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm so happy to have found this topic!

If you're looking for classic zombies you can't go wrong with Romero films (the Dawn of the Dead remake is quite good, too)

Lucio Fulci's Zombie (aka Zombi 2; in Italy it was marketed as a Dawn of the Dead sequel)

Evil Dead (if you love ridiculous gore and wonderfully cheap effects)

If you haven't already seen them: The Exorcist, Rosemary's Baby, Psycho, The Birds, An American Werewolf in London, The Hills Have Eyes (original), and classic slasher and monster films.

One of my favorites is Wes Craven's Last House on the Left, but some find it to be quite brutal (the remake is being released March 13th).

Dario Argento and Mario Bava films are good if you're interested in Italian horror.

I'm excited that [REC], Quarantine, and The Cottage were mentioned because they're all in my Netflix queue.


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ nothing is better than old horror movies, nothing. lol


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 30, 2009)

I second Rosemary's Baby. I totally forgot about that one.


----------



## DOLLface (Jan 31, 2009)

Rosemary's Baby is amazing. 

A friend of mine recently asked me about it and now she wants to see it so bad. It's also one of the few horror films my mom will actually watch if I have it on.

There were plans to remake it, but it got cancelled a few weeks ago (The Birds and Fright Night remakes were cancelled around the same time).


----------

